# planning surf trip



## nittts (Sep 17, 2009)

when do the n.j. stripers start running


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

We have striper here all year long. The big cows from the north don't start showing up til later in the fall.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Was in Brigantine last November for Thanksgiving and people were catching them from the beach and the inlet like crazy. Of course I forgot to bring any tackle with me


----------

